# wanted ferret finder and collars



## pudderz2011 (Oct 7, 2009)

hi I am after a ferret finder and collars so i can work my ferrets please contact if you have one for sale or know anyone getting rid of one.


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

There are usually some being sold on ebay.


----------

